# Vegan Vs. Non-Vegan



## Astroboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Meat lovers are fools if they live to eat.
The Christian Argument for Vegetarianism
Vegetarianism - Why Hindus Don't Eat Meat


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 26, 2007)

begum said:


> Meat lovers are fools if they live to eat.
> The Christian Argument for Vegetarianism
> Vegetarianism - Why Hindus Don't Eat Meat


 
The same could be said of a vegetarian, a vegan etc etc..........

_*Page 1289 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji*_

_mehlaa 1. _
_First Mehl: _

_maas maas kar moorakh jhagrhay gi-aan Dhi-aan nahee jaanai. _
_The fools argue about flesh and meat, but they know nothing about meditation and spiritual wisdom. _

_ka-un maas ka-un saag kahaavai kis meh paap samaanay. _
_What is called meat, and what is called green vegetables? What leads to sin? _

_gaiNdaa maar hom jag kee-ay dayviti-aa kee baanay. _
_It was the habit of the gods to kill the rhinoceros, and make a feast of the burnt offering. _

_maas chhod bais nak pakrheh raatee maanas khaanay. _
_Those who renounce meat, and hold their noses when sitting near it, devour men at night. _

_farh kar lokaaN no dikhlaavahi gi-aan Dhi-aan nahee soojhai. _
_They practice hypocrisy, and make a show before other people, but they do not understand anything about meditation or spiritual wisdom. _

_naanak anDhay si-o ki-aa kahee-ai kahai na kahi-aa boojhai. _
_O Nanak, what can be said to the blind people? They cannot answer, or even understand what is said. _

_anDhaa so-ay je anDh kamaavai tis ridai se lochan naahee. _
_They alone are blind, who act blindly. They have no eyes in their hearts. _

_maat pitaa kee rakat nipannay machhee maas na khaaNhee. _
_They are produced from the blood of their mothers and fathers, but they do not eat fish or meat._

It is obsession we should be guarding against, whether it is for cheese , kheer, Halwa, Channay, chicken drumsticks or a king sized tub of pop corn from the cinema. Excess comes in all forms and guises and is not confined to the meat eater. Infact one could argue that the meat eater is easily sated wheras a vegetarian may still be left wanting...........I  think _"Meat lovers are fools if they live to eat"_ is a statement making an assumption that people who eat meat dream of it all the time and do not consider any other food.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 26, 2007)

I am really astonished to see the topic?!

why again this ?


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 26, 2007)

New semester opens today.

Here's a chance for new members to have their say.


----------

